# Hobie Pedal vs Prop drive



## rpfair (Jul 26, 2018)

I promise I am not trying to start a feud but wanted to share what I saw at a recent Kayak tournament. I may have been the only Hobie(PA14), we had a dozen or so paddlers and 6 or so PROP drive yaks. Some of the paddlers were impressively fast.

I was 5th out and with adrenaline pumping, we were all moving at close to top speed. I easily passed 2 of the prop yaks and one mentioned he knew he couldn't keep up with the Hobie drive. 

What was most surprising to me was you could hear the turbulence and propeller noise from 1/4 mile away! I expect they would be much quieter at slow speeds but I cant imagine trying to stealth into tailing Redfish with a prop.


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

Generally, when I'm sight-fishing redfish in the marsh - it's too shallow for the drive unit, so the only noise you get is from your paddle/push pole. I'm aware the Hobie drive is faster than the Propel drive from Native - but hands free reverse has been a "life saver" in many situations. To each his/her own - find what suits you best and fish on!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I’ll keep my instant reverse, and you can keep the speed. I am more than satisfied with my Old Town Predator PDL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

